# Will a Yeti Hold Screws ?



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

trekker said:


> Guys, I am looking for a way to mount a "grab stick" on my boat and the best option seems to be figuring out a way to mount it on the cooler. Anybody know if a yeti will hold screws and if it will harm the cooler?
> 
> Thanks.


They make grab bars that mount to Yetis and other coolers so i would say so. I doubt they thru bolt those to them. The bottle opener that screws to them is solid as a rock too.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

GatorFan321 said:


> They make grab bars that mount to Yetis and other coolers so i would say so. I doubt they thru bolt those to them. The bottle opener that screws to them is solid as a rock too.


Cool. Who makes the grab bars?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

trekker said:


> Guys, I am looking for a way to mount a "grab stick" on my boat and the best option seems to be figuring out a way to mount it on the cooler. Anybody know if a yeti will hold screws and if it will harm the cooler?
> 
> Thanks.


I would think that there would be some sort of a backing plate for this


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

It can be done! Read thru this link, but I think the best practice is to drill holes, put bolts thru and into a backing plate. This grab bar is made by strongarm

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/yeti-cooler-grab-bar-yes-or-no.29963/page-2


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I would not do that to my Yeti 

Oswld and Townsand Welding can build a frame that
goes around your cooler for that ...

And since Strongarm is Tits Up , I would not
put too much stock in what he did ...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It will hold screws well enough for a ram mount and 7 inch GPS, but not much else. If you want a grab bar, you need to through bolt it to the cooler. Carbon Marine makes a nice grab bar.

Through bolting is not as scary as it sounds. If you ever decide to take the gab bar off and little G-flex will fill the holes and it will be as good as new.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

thru bolt it


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks all.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I would contact coolerworks and see what they have to say

http://www.coolerworks.com


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a dam cooler, a tool. Use it and make use of it. Do not be afraid to put a hole in it. Not like you will resell it.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a Carbon Marine grab bar mounted to a 65qt Yeti in my old Gheenoe. Drill holes, fill with Marine Goop, fit bolts over backing plates inside cooler, screw down the nuts & use Dremel to cut off excess bolt length. Easy peasy.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

scissorhands said:


> thru bolt it


this ^^^
fender washers


----------

